# Mr. Steven Le Vanden Galindez



## DarenG (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello. My older brother Mr. Steven Le Vanden Galindez 7th Dan Proffessor Kenpo Karate 11/26/1950-11/14/2015 passed away a few years ago.  I was thinking about him much this past year and wanted to pay tribute.

I also ran across a really old photo of him (1981) and wondered if anybody recognized any of them. My brother is the one on the far right. The other listed are only listed as Big T, Mike and Chuck. I know it's probably a stab in the dark but I thought I would pay tribute and take a chance.

Either way R.I.P. big brother.


----------



## Buka (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Daren. My condolences on your loss, brother. May he R.I.P.

I recognize the gentleman on the left, but can't for the life of me remember from where, or his name. I'll reach out to some long time Kenpo folks I know back east and see what I can come up with.


----------



## DarenG (Sep 3, 2020)

Someone told me elsewhere that the gentlemen (2nd from the right) is Grandmaster Chuck Sullivan.


----------



## Buka (Sep 3, 2020)

DarenG said:


> Someone told me elsewhere that the gentlemen (2nd from the right) is Grandmaster Chuck Sullivan.



I think it is.


----------



## Brian King (Sep 3, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Daren. RIP. Prayers lifted.


----------



## DarenG (Sep 11, 2020)

Appreciate it.  I have reached out to Mr. Sullivan at the very least to provide him a copy of these photos (I have since found 2 more).  The one on the right has Mr. Sullivan I believe in the background.


----------

